# Hashplant



## monkeybusiness (Sep 11, 2009)

These were clones from 2 mom's i kept of Dinafem's California Hashplant. 
Grown in bubbler buckets with 3 part GH.
man, i luuuuuv harvest day


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice! Just threw some HP clones in my E&F tray yesterday. Now I'm real excited after seeing yours.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 11, 2009)

Great harvest Monkey...   will you be doing a smoke report??  Im sittin on a couple of those beans and would love to know what you think of the end product...  I have the Blue Has from Dinafems goin now and cant wait for all my clones to root...


----------



## Alistair (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, is that ever nice!  Very good job.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive words! Very much appreciated
Hashplants are notorious big yielders so it wasn't really my doing but i do luv being part of the process.



			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Great harvest Monkey...   will you be doing a smoke report??  Im sittin on a couple of those beans and would love to know what you think of the end product...  I have the Blue Has from Dinafems goin now and cant wait for all my clones to root...


 This isn't my first harvest with this strain so i can give a smoke report right now:

 Has a strange smell. Most  commonly described as "spice" like, but i'm not sure if that's really accurate (maybe as close as one can get though) I'll call it an "interesting" smell.
Hits reeeeally nice and smooth with a killer hash taste.
The stone is super great but it's an indica for sure. I get dysfunctional in a hit. Just downright zapped. Sleepy time. Not a smoke i can enjoy all day, though i been constantly trying lately. I've even tried to tiptoe that line where i take a teeny tiny hit in the morning to get my day going but doesn't seem to matter...ZAP

I really like it. Easy to grow and a blast to smoke. But a 'latenight only' smoke for me.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone ever try the old "Glock" "The Whoo" "Missile" or Hashplant" from cali back about 7-10 years ago???

I miss em. Cant seem to find those strains...


I like...I like..:bong:


----------

